# ANY OTHER TEENAGERS OUT THERE?!?!... :(



## Guest (May 7, 2010)

I began suffering IBS at the age of 14, when the attempted suicide of a close family member took place. Thankfully, they were okay. However, i became very stressed and anxious, and so my problems began... I am now 17 and only spoke up about my problem last year at the age of 16, when i found out that my mother also suffers from IBS, and has done since the same time as me.Although finding out that she suffers IBS has helped me to confront my problem and talk to my doctor about it, i still feel angry that i am only 17 and must live with this issue for the rest of my life.I am beginning to learn how to manage my IBS. I have also seeked counseling to help me deal with the issue which brought about IBS in the first place and ive found it helps to relax me, which helps relieve the symptoms of my IBS...I am also on anti-depressant, largely due to my IBS.I just hate the feeling of being alone and not normal that I have since I got a diagnosis. I know I have my mom to confide in, but she is 36...I am 17, and I feel like I need to find other teenagers out there to make me feel more normal...By: Ginge...


----------



## luhogan (Jun 13, 2011)

I know what your going through. Im 15 and have had it since i was 7. my mother also has it but is much better at dealing with it than i am. i recently started a new part-time job in a shop and i cannot afford to be going to the toilet whenever it suits me, i get v. anxious going to work because of this and it often makes me feel even more sick. I hear you!


----------



## shauni.x (Apr 18, 2010)

reading that post seems like a life time away, i went through the same sweetie, mine started around the same time ass yours and i didnt tell anybody for a while but it mmade me worse having to hide it! its just soo embarressing! having to shout at my mum to get out the bath so i can ggo to the loo because i cant wait! my depression also brought mine on, and ive had it ever since, when the hospital told me it was ibs, i cried! i knew that ibs was a disease nobody can see and theres no cure either... i didnt leave the house for 6 months after! i was to scared id need to go to the toilet! it was horrible, but with the right tablets LOPERMIDE for me! it gets better, but worrying about it makes it worsee, and telling people about it really helps! people understand abit more. ibs was the worst thing that happened to me, but now im working, ( even tho im off tonight with a bad stomach) ive been there for nearly a year and they understand when i need to go home, and im also pregnant now which proves life goes on, if i can do it, anybody can, good luck sweet <3p.s im shauni 18 from wales


----------



## rar123 (Jun 20, 2011)

People who think there not normal just because they have ibs is not true what so ever there are plenty of women who have ibs and I am one of them I am 17 and my mum is also 36 and we both have it. Yes it does take over your life sweet but once under control things start to get better there are plenty of cookbooks to help you and I have a few meal plans to help if you interested. I'm also anemic so I have one of the worst cases I can't eat pasta White bread chocolate rice spicy foods cheese milk coffee tea and plenty more. Were all in the same situation xx from RAR xxx


----------

